# Captured Fw 190D-9's in Soviet Use...



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2007)

I never really payed much attention to this before, even though I had heard and seen it before, but I got curious and looked into it...

Guess what.

I cant find squat concerning the Doras in service with the Baltic Fleet Air Forces...




Thx Wayne


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a good toppic and would probably make an interesting decal sheet ! I'm interested in how much info you can dig up les I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I posted something similar a month back or so.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2007)

Been diggin a bit, and nothing exists... I found one captured Russian test on the Dora, and it proved inferior to the Russian planes... Basic propaganda bullsh!t...




Thx Wayne


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2007)

Found it Jaco, hadda search the right wording....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/russian-doras-9837.html


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2007)

Caught it just before me! The pick I have in a book shows about 3 or 4 of them lined up...I think from the same series of photos as yours.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote from Erich:


> *I know of at least 2-3 line up photos of "Russian" Doras captured at wars end, they were never brought up and used against the LW as that is plain bogus.
> 
> Also in either volume 1 or 2 of JaPo's huge Dora books they should be covered and may be as well in the EE's volume 1 or 2. the first volume I have found will be on my doorstep on the morrow. I will do a personal write up of that in a different new thread. EE's effort will be more on the a/c and pilots/bio's than the tech which is in JaPo's work(s)
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought I saw that scan before!  

Makes sense what Erich posted...Russians did fly mid-level, not optimum for the Dora.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2007)

Mid level WAS kinda like the optimum altitude for the Dora....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder if they actually used them, or just tested them ? Also, wonder
what happened to them when they were done ?

Charles


----------



## Crumpp (Dec 11, 2007)

What rating was the La-7 using in the test?

If the VVS used the Maximum continuous rating of the Jumo213A then we can expect a large gap in performance over Sonder-Notleistung.

The difference at sea level is ~850PS.


----------



## Crumpp (Dec 11, 2007)

> I wonder if they actually used them, or just tested them ?



It makes sense that they would just test them. In order to operate an aircraft you need a steady supply of parts as well as type specific trained maintenance crews.

The normal engine reserve for 1 operational aircraft is three spare motors in the inventory. 

Why would the soviets invest all the time, money, and effort that is required to operate a foreign fighter design? It does not make sense logistically or economically. It gives them no advantage militarily either. The Dora could have flown circles around every VVS fighter in the inventory but one squadron is not going to affect the outcome of any future conflict. It is a considerable amount of effort for no real advantage.

The VVS designs were competitive and they have no great need for a Squadron of Dora's. Now I can see them testing them for the engine technology. 

This probably goes in the same bin as the "don't engage yaks without oil coolers" myth. Some author read a document or interviewed a witness and then proceeded to misinterpret the information given.

All the best,

Crumpp


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2007)

well I go back to IV./JG 3 that put it's Sturm tactics away while on the Ost front in 1945, the LW pilots thought the Dora 9 was the cats-meow meaning it could womp on ANY Soviet a/c in existance without any problem, the Dora guys always had the upper hand with the altitude advantage and could dive and jump on them any time.

Oskar Romm shot down 8 Soviets in this fashion


----------

